
Ask HN: Are there any full featured chat/messaging as a service solutions? - alanz1223
I am making a mobile app and want to have a chat&#x2F;messaging feature where users can directly chat with me (in order for them to ask questions about a product) in real time. I would also like to have file exchange support (to send imgs, PDFs, etc) within the chat.. I know it maybe a stretch but are there are third party solutions that offer this feature?? So far the closest thing that is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pusher.com&#x2F;chatkit and they seem to offer a Rich Media Messaging feature to send files back and forth, my only problem is that they have a free plan and their next cheapest plan starts out at 500 bucks a month!
======
desaideas
Disclaimer: I work for Pusher.

Hi Alan, when we built Pusher Chatkit we took into consideration developers
like you who are looking to introduce their first chat functionality into an
app. As you noted we include a very generous free tier (1,000 Monthly Unique
Identified Users, and all core features of our business plan) to cover
implementing and scaling up a chat experience. It's good to note that users
are only considered active if they have authenticated and established a
session.

Use cases can be varied, so if you have something particular in mind where you
need to scale more incrementally I would suggest reaching out to our sales
team so we can find the right solution for you.

[https://pusher.com/enterprise#sales-form-
partial](https://pusher.com/enterprise#sales-form-partial)

You can also find tutorials on implementing Pusher Chatkit here:
[https://pusher.com/tutorials?q=chatkit](https://pusher.com/tutorials?q=chatkit)

